# Sette 270W - First impressions



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Evening 'all

Well the Sette 270W arrived today and have just managed to have a play.

Straight out of the box and on the counter top I noticed that one of the feet isn't touching the floor so I needed to adjust that (did a temporary pull it out a bit but will shim/washer it later).

It is actually better built than I was expecting given the negative press/comments on the plastic nature of it and I think it's actually reasonably heavy feeling for what it is. It's heavier than the Sage Smart Grinder, for example.

My bottomless PF with 18g VST basket slotted straight in, no adjustments needed and felt really secure.

Filled it up with a load of old beans (mid Feb) just to season it and get some grind through and started at 4E. This dosed perfectly 18g into the basket (dead on) first time. A 36g pull took 45 seconds so I knew I had work to do.

Next tried 6E and got a 20 second pull

Next tried 5E and got 24 seconds

5C got me 27 seconds - and the best shot.

Now - in between these shots I got a mixture of E02 errors, E03 errors, various beeps and 'dead' button things going on. Maybe I was just being hamfisted etc BUT - I took it back to basics, powered it off then on (without the PF in) and then just used it simply:-

Power on and wait for startup to complete

Put PF in place

Press play button and wait

it shows --- on the screen then grinds.

When grinding I have found that my scale readout doesn't jump around at all like the videos being circulated online on the American forums, it reads really steady right from 1 or 2g.

Grind is really fluffy and it can just manage to get 18g in my 18g VST without it spilling over or touching the burrs.

I will need to see how it goes over the next few weeks but first impressions good - all bar the errors (I will email baratza for a list of what the E codes mean).

BIG FINAL POINT!

The last 27 second shot is bar none, the best shot I have EVER pulled at home. Any machine, any grinder. This is from beans that are 7 or 8 weeks old!!!

Sweet, great crema, really well balanced WOW. It absolutely blew me away. I really started to taste notes in this coffee I have never experienced before. It's only Rave Italian Job.

Ok I have only ever used the built in Barista Express grinder, a Simonelli MDX with new burrs and also a Sage Smart Grinder Pro before, but seriously - dead easy to dial in, super easy to use and WOW taste.

I'll pop up a couple of pics later because we all like pics


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats......I still like mine by the way! Probably the conical effect


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Quite possibly !!

I just hope I've done the right thing with the W version, but it does seem to work as advertised (give or take) so I've got to give it a good chance.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Great review! It all sounds really positive (and the old switch it off/switch it on again trick sounds to have worked perfectly). It's great when you upgrade and can instantly tell how much better the coffee tastes!

Yes, we need pics


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Pics duly added - I need to do one with the basket with 18g in it to show off the 'fluff'.

When I hear back from Baratza I'll post up the error code list and how to enable Bluetooth on it (the acaia app apparently connects to it somehow??)


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the review - yet another person delighted with the result in the cup. This machine is getting hard to ignore eh


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lets not get carried away! If you taste any conical grinder it is going to produce a totally different set of tasted than a flat, and it is that people are getting excited about. It seems a canny little grinder but as an owner, see if you can try coffee on a large conical.....then start saving


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

It's all relative though isn't it dfk - anything coming bear this taste at £400? Perhaps not


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Near not bear - Tapatalk and iPhone!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Same burr set I believe is in a few hand grinders. I quite agree it is exceptional for the money, but I still make the point to try a larger conical if possible. The Settee main problem, I fear, will be longevity


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Photo of 18g ground into a 18g VST - this one measured 18.2g so really close

  

Photo of it on my bonavita scales - 18.2g too (good!)

  

Finally - it's not the cleanest of grinders... this was after 2 18g grinds.. good job I've got a dyson v6 vac hanging on the wall behind my coffee machine otherwise SWMBO would go spare!!

  

I have found that my 'sette wobble' is back again this morning (ie one of the feet not touching the floor) so I need to get the blutak today while I am out and about to sort that properly.

Still managed to grind properly this morning. No funny errors today although did make a few funny different tone noises from the bleeps. I just wish Baratza told you what they meant !!


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

They probably dont know what machine are you using?


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

For espresso? Izzo Alex II HX

Just pulled another just now and it weighed it as 18.2g on the Sette but then my scales weighed it at 19g

need to keep an eye on it for a while yet then...


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

I've found my 270W very sensitive to vibrations. It's on a granite worktop 8" to the side of my Gaggia. When running the pump I often hear a beep from the 270W a see a reset/code flash up on the display.

Mine has been extremely clean (and fluffy in a good way) dosing 18g of Rave each time into a neat mound. But when I tried some Illy decaf there was more spraying. So it seems to depend on the beans/freshness.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Recommend using something similar to this to avoid ending up with a messy grounds tray:

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Aluminum-Portafilter-Dosing-Funnel_p_2415.html


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not sure you'd be able to fit a funnel in that gap between pf holder and grind exit itguy?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The OE funnel is quite low profile, from the photo above, I'd say it would fit.

The only possible issue might be the clip at the back that you insert the front of the portafilter into.

On a Mythos the portafilter holder is a sheet of steel that the portafilter sits on, there is no clip like on the Sette that holds it in place. But if you hold it in place by keeping your hand on the portafilter handle whilst it's dosing (after all, we're only talking about a few seconds here) then you probably don't need to clip the portafilter in.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Can't hold the portafilter because it is weighing it while dosing. I need a C shape funnel!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

itguy said:


> Can't hold the portafilter because it is weighing it while dosing. I need a C shape funnel!


Maybe @Norvin is your man . . .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Or Baratza to release a steel cone shaped attachment (similar to what you see on electronic versions of doserless Mazza grinders) which dispenses all coffee grounds into the centre of the basket in a more tidier fashion.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

The Sette doses very neatly IMO, you can line the portafilter up to be nice and central with the chute, the problem for me is the grinds pile up so fluffy that they back up to the chute and can cause spillage. Ideally i need my portafilter to be lowered by an inch and that would prevent the backing up of grinds.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

What about using the next size up of VST basket (20g) and dosing say 19g? Would that work?

Sounds like if Baratza lower the position of the portafilter hooks a little then that might actually solve this problem?


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Kyle T said:


> The Sette doses very neatly IMO, you can line the portafilter up to be nice and central with the chute, the problem for me is the grinds pile up so fluffy that they back up to the chute and can cause spillage. Ideally i need my portafilter to be lowered by an inch and that would prevent the backing up of grinds.


I agree totally with this - I think if I dosed 17g into my 18g VST I wouldn't have the problem. I might give that a go in the morning and see.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah if i dosed 16g into my basket it would work perfectly. 17g is the very max i can dose and that takes the grinds up to the chute even with a quick pause and tap down. Lowering the hook should work hopefully.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Baratza, if you're reading this, you now know what needs to be done!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can dose 16 into a 15 vst with room to spare


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Quick update -

Have been dosing 17g into my 18g VST basket for the last few mornings and I am finding that my Sette 270W has performed brilliantly.

It tends to over dose by 0.2g every time so I just need to adjust the offset a little but I have set it to 16.8g and it doses 17g every time now.

Taste in the cup is still excellent.

No errors like E02 or E03 etc - just working as it should.

I haven't needed to re-settle the base or feet or anything either.

The only one point of note was when I was dosing and started a flush on my Alex that sits on the same trolley and it interrupted the Sette dosing. I am sure that is because the weighing just needs peace and quiet to operate properly - so it was my fault entirely.

Still v impressed


----------



## daekis (Nov 27, 2011)

With 3 Sette threads running I chose one based on topic - first impressions. I got mine last week but only had time to try it out past 2 days. So far very mixed impressions, fantastic grind quality, when it works (spoiler alert) I get a perfect 18g in my 18g VST basked virtually nothing outside the basked. Compared to my Macap MC4 it is a huge improvement both due to no clumping but also flavor. The grind quality is just fantastic. Absolutely love it.

However, the damn thing is driving me bonkers. In 10-15 18g shots this has happened:

- 4 18.1g-18.4g problem free shots

- 3 in a row stopped at exactly 16.5g. Nothing changed from the successful ones other than macro adjustment 1 stop finer. Portafilter seems to sit as it should, no grinder wobble.

- Manual top up seem to require me to take portfilter out when grinder stop short. Maybe user error? Just holding down play seems not to work.

- Pre-progammed dose suddenly changing to 400-something grams or 0g, at least 4 times. It takes half a minute to get back to 18g from 400g.

- Manual mode went berserk, stop button or nor any other button worked, 25g of coffee all over the kitchen before I pulled the power cable out

- Software crashed a couple of times and grinder restarted

Anyone else had problems with the grinder losing its marbles like this?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yet another one to go back, these really are a case of if you get a good one you are lucky


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

not so if you buy the none weigh version though. am not saying mine will suddenly stop working like, but there is less to go wrong with it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty sure the thread is about the w version, the clue is in the title


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Kinda thanking my lucky stars no that I didn't pull the trigger on a 270w using the 25% off CoffeeHit code.

All these problems need to be addressed in a modified mkII or something. Another case of a manufacturer using consumers as beta testers to iron out all the issues over a period of 1-12 months!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Pretty sure the thread is about the w version, the clue is in the title


odd how one small letter can mean the difference between coffee nirvana and coffee hell


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Kinda thanking my lucky stars no that I didn't pull the trigger on a 270w using the 25% off CoffeeHit code.
> 
> All these problems need to be addressed in a modified mkII or something. Another case of a manufacturer using consumers as beta testers to iron out all the issues over a period of 1-12 months!


Mine has thus far been fairly consistent (with the odd glitch) but I don't think this is the norm


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, as you said...IF you're one of the lucky ones then it's not a bad grinder for £375. Probably not so at rrp of £499 though?


----------



## daekis (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks coffeechap. I will contact Coffee Hit. I won't give up yet, if this works consistently it is fantastic.


----------



## gcs (Sep 7, 2016)

Where did you guys buy Sette270/w? I have to bought all the way back from US, using with a AC220v->AC110v transformer


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

gcs said:


> Where did you guys buy Sette270/w? I have to bought all the way back from US, using with a AC220v->AC110v transformer


Usually from http://www.coffeehit.co.uk


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

My 270 has arrived this morning. Unfortunately it's got to wait till the weekend before I can set it up, I have fetched it out of the box and upon a quick look over it looks great. I did just try the portafilter in the grinder with my whiteyj funnel on and it looks as though it will fit nicely so this should save any spraying grounds outside of the basket. Here's to a caffeine fueled weekend.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Mine appeared yesterday - but like @Craig-R872, no real time to have a play yet

The delivery delay actually works to my benefit as 1. i'm waiting to move into a new house, and 2. I don't have an espresso machine at present.

@Craig-R872 interested to hear your thoughts, and how it pairs with the Sage DB, which is one of my options (although it's looking increasingly likely i'll go for the DTP for now)

Hoping that coffeehit get the brew burrs in before too long, so I can have a play with those too!


----------



## daekis (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey so quick update; I hope I didn't vent my frustrations here prematurely. I decided to give it another go and replaced all the feet (internet suggest the bag of feet in the box are not spare feet but softer replacement feet - no instructions in the box though) then reset and tightened the portafilter hook so it makes a bit more resistance when inserting the portafilter. I don't feel any difference in grinder stability on the bench or portfilter but it seems the grinder might - it operates flawlessly now. Only a few coffees in but each one 18.1g-18.3g for an 18g setting. I'll report back in a bunch more coffees. Also, no more crashes. I think the grinder not turning off manual is a bug but the crashes might have to do with instability and software not being able to handle it. Next I will try the offset adjustment some googling revealed and see if I can hit 18.0g-18.1g every time.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Make that £500 now. Quite shocking.

And no, you cant change your own burrs, Sir! ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CardinalBiggles said:


> Make that £500 now. Quite shocking.
> 
> And no, you cant change your own burrs, Sir!


So, @CardinalBiggles, I see so far you have two posts in total which don't add anything at all.

What's your current setup? How much of a coffee drinker are you? What about introducing yourself in the "Introductions" thread?


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Already did that in the New Members part of the forum.

As for my posts.... You don't like what I wrote? That's too bad. I write as I find, Sir as I am sure you do also.

I'm learning as I go along, in what is a very complex market space catering for very varied individual tastes.

But I do know that a 25% price hike on any product gets the moths nesting in my wallet feeling very cosy, warm, and unlikely to be disturbed.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

CardinalBiggles said:


> Already did that in the New Members part of the forum.
> 
> As for my posts.... You don't like what I wrote? That's too bad. I write as I find, Sir as I am sure you do also.
> 
> ...


Write as you find by all means, but what exactly are your findings? Most of your posts are negative comments on one model of grinder?

Look forward to your entry in the new members forum sir.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What is the 25 percent price hike


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

He presumably means the difference between the LCF price and the usual retail. This was not a price hike. The prices have not changed. It was a discount offered by one firm at the London Coffee festival


----------



## daekis (Nov 27, 2011)

Another progress update; No issues to report, the grinder has behaved perfectly. I changed the offset to 1.0 and the grinder hits 18.0g-18.1g every time. The grind is super fluffy, as reported by many. 18g in an 18g VST just works for me, I might lose a grain or two taking the portafilter out as it is quite full. It is easy to clean the area below though so I don't mind. The workflow is a dream compared to the steps I had to do to get somewhat repeatable results from the Macap MC4. For the past couple of weeks, I have generally more repeated good extractions. I have been using use the Matt Perger "distribute by tapping" technique. So, grind into portfilter, tap horizontally with hand a couple of times, tap on tamper mat a few times, tamp, extract. Super easy and quick compared to some of the ridiculous rituals I have been up to over the years!







For me at least, this speed and ease is important in the morning before work.

I am personally chuffed and think this is an upgrade from a Macap MC4-class grinder in the cup and convenience/speed of preparing a coffee. Only improvement would be for Baratza to emphasize a new mental model is required for weight based grinding, they could point out more clearly some initial issues really just require resetting the hook and position (and feet if that really made a difference, not sure). Maybe the grinder could detect instability and say so?


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Glad to hear yours is still working fine and you're happy with it.

Now I am about 3kg in I'm going to start adjusting my offset on mine too. I regularly am setting mine at 17.7 and getting 18.0g - 18.2g so it just needs a tweak.

Mine has been faultless too. Baratza sent me the new softer feet from the US too FOC, good service. It does need a stable, quiet surface and I also stand mine on a thick stiff rubber tamping mat I had spare to soak up a bit more vibration.

V happy with mine.


----------

